# Petite question tres importante



## Lea64 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour a toute j ai vu que pajemploi faisait apparemment également l attestation assedic pour la fin de contrat.  Comment dissocie t il les fraties?? j ai un grand qui part petite soeur au contrat plus grand reste,  je vois pas pas comment ils peuvent calculer . Sa m inquiete un peu la derniere fratie ou j ai eu un depart la maman m avait dit c est super tt etait noté sauf que tt était faux et elle n as jamais pu modifier


----------



## booboo (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'avoir le cas, fin de contrat le 12/07 pour le plus grand de la fratrie.
La maman a rempli l'attestation assedic sans passer par pajemploi.


----------



## RBK81 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, lorsque les PE vont sur leur compte Pole-emploi on leur propose de faire l'attestation via Pajemploi, mais ils ne sont pas Obligés. Bonne journée


----------



## isa19 (18 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 télécharger l'attest pole emploi sur l'espace "particulier - employeur" et la remplir sans passer par lapaje.


----------



## Lea64 (18 Juillet 2022)

Super merci je vais leur signaler je veux etre sur de ce qui as de noté dessus avant!! Merci beaucoup bonne journée


----------

